
Elon Musk: Correcting The Record About My Divorce - ashishbharthi
http://www.businessinsider.com/correcting-the-record-about-my-divorce-2010-7
======
hga
I really wondered about the sneering claims that he had a $200K/month
lifestyle.

$170K/month went to lawyers (in California the wealthier spouse pays for both,
he says) and $20K/month before taxes to keep his ex-wife in the lifestyle she
was accustomed to. Leaving $10K/month to run two metal bending companies
(Tesla and SpaceX); logging 500 hours in the air last year in his "private
jet" is not exactly a luxury either (after all 40 hours/week times 50 weeks is
2,000 hours).

~~~
hugh3
_$170K/month went to lawyers (in California the wealthier spouse pays for
both, he says_

Wow, that's awful.

Here's a question: What's to stop states from competing on divorce laws? In
the old days, people used to fly to Reno to get divorced, right? Why doesn't
Nevada declare that a man can divorce his wife, _in absentia_ , leaving her
with (say) nothing more than whatever her personal assets were before she
entered the marriage (plus 5% per annum in interest)? They could throw in a
five-day residence requirement and $100 worth of slot machine credit while
they were at it.

Meanwhile, Delaware could make a similarly female-biased divorce law, and
fighting couples could have a race to see who could file the papers in their
state of choice first.

~~~
tptacek
"Female-biased"? Really? What a creepy thing to say.

~~~
astine
The man is advocating anarchic divorce laws and your main complaint is about
his verbage?

~~~
tptacek
I have no snarky response to that point.

------
zavulon
This is a very difficult issue to try to remain impartial on, since I'm a man
and an entrepreneur myself, and Elon Musk has been an inspiration for many
years.

I'm really trying though... but the fact that his ex-wife is trying to get a
share of his companies - just shows that she is trying to hurt him where it
hurts the most: by hurting his baby.

~~~
idoh
Hopefully his actual children are more important than his allegorical
children.

